# If it weren't for this, I'd use this name....



## The Alchemist

Have you ladies (or gents - if there are any in here) ever thought that a name of something might be a cute name if it weren't for what it is????

Example: If it weren't for rosacea (row-zay-shuh), skin disease, I'd at _least_ name a pet that. 

Or...if it weren't for Nike, the sporting brand, I'd name a son or daughter that. I looked up the meaning and origin. Greek. Female goddess of something. 

How about you ladies?


----------



## lizmageeful

I LOVE the name Mace, and I wanted to use it for our son, but my OH said no because of the pepper spray. 

Also, I really used to like the name Miley, but then Miley Cyrus became a trainwreck and thats all I can associate with the name. :/

EDIT: Also, the name Iris and Isis both make me think of strippers. I have no idea why.


----------



## Bubsta

Yes, I like the name Ivy.... I really do... But I personally couldn't use it because it reminds me of I.V.... (As in Intravenous).


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Bubsta said:


> Yes, I like the name Ivy.... I really do... But I personally couldn't use it because it reminds me of I.V.... (As in Intravenous).

lol funny you say that as I thought of that the other day when hosp said about an IV drip!


----------



## Firestar

This comes from someone I know who used to be a midwife - hearing a lady name her daughter "Melena", which actually means a bloody stool. LOL


----------



## The Alchemist

Lol how funny with these names. 

I like Ivy too but like you ladies said, I think of the IV drip. 

On Melena, if I hadn't known or wasn't a nurse, I'd probably like it but yeah.


----------



## bakeranm99

I love the name Addilynn, yet my husband swears a pill one day will be named this- similar to Adderall.


----------



## CordeliaJ

Amity - it means friendship and harmony

...if it weren't for amityville horror...


----------



## LoraLoo

I LOVE the name Lydia, and yet when i say it all i can think of is Chlamydia :wacko::dohh:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like calliope but it sounds like a melon lol


----------



## The Alchemist

lol...some of these made me laugh


----------



## The Alchemist

Funny how a lot of medication names sounds cute actually. Like....(thinking)....Oh, Lunesta. That's one.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I also like Luna but I cant shift from the associations with Luna(tic).


----------



## Vicyi

Lol we once spoke about this at school. I think Chlamydia is a sweet name... :rofl:


----------



## CordeliaJ

Luna is a beautiful name, sadly it's already the name of my cat so I can't use it for a baby  haha


----------



## Vicyi

I love Luna too! Just reminds me of 'Loony Lovegood' from Harry Potter though :(


----------



## CordeliaJ

Vicyi said:


> I love Luna too! Just reminds me of 'Loony Lovegood' from Harry Potter though :(

YES! It reminds me of that too. Our cat loves cheese so we call her Luney Lovecheese


----------



## torch2010

Love the name Luna but my LO's pram is a Mama's and Papas Luna lol x


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I love Luna and what it means, I just cant help thinking someone will add Tic to the end!


----------



## bumblebeexo

I love Noah, but my pet rabbit is called that!


----------



## Annie77

I have always loved the name Luke (mostly due to me being a Star Wars geek) but there was a murder near us some years ago by a teenager called Luke and whenever I have mentioned this name to local family and friends, it gets a comment relating to the murder :-(


----------



## The Alchemist

I love love love Luna! Nothing bad about it for me. I first knew of it from the anime cartoon Sailor Moon. Luna is the cat, the other cat is Artemis. 

I think Allegra is a cute and sweet name but sadly, it's the name of an allergy medicine, I believe and that's all that comes to mind when I hear it because I see the commercial all the time on TV.


----------



## Bevziibubble

If I have a boy one day, I love the name Thomas, but there is another young child in the family with that name and it would look like I'd copied, plus it would get confusing


----------



## BrandysBabies

I love the name Charlie for a boy or girl but alas, that is the name my husband gave to his "man downstairs" years and years ago. I even begged last pregnancy to use it but he insisted it would weird him out! Lol!


----------



## LockandKey

I liked the name Cloris and put it onto my list thinking it was cute and different, the first thing DH said was "clitoris?" :dohh:

I also Holly, but it sort of rhymes with our name, and majorly clashes, so can't use that.

I like Iris, and would hope people would identify it with the flower, but whenever I say it, all I can think about is someone's eyeball.


----------



## Amy_T

BrandysBabies said:


> I love the name Charlie for a boy or girl but alas, that is the name my husband gave to his "man downstairs" years and years ago. I even begged last pregnancy to use it but he insisted it would weird him out! Lol!

haha, this made me laugh - we have the same with William, Harry and Sally (I'll leave it to your imagination what these are the nicknames for in our house but needless to say, we wouldn't now want to use them for names of our children!).


----------



## The Alchemist

Lol! Above 2 posts got me laughing


----------



## Snow Owl

I love Jack but my best friends dog is Jack, lol


----------



## Squiggy

I picked *Deacon* for a boy a few years back and everyone said it reminded them of some religious service or something like that. I don't know :nope: 
But it's in the baby book and it means "giving."


----------



## LillyTame

I kinda liked Gina...but OH pronounced it as if he was going to say vagina...but left the "va" off :dohh:


----------



## The Alchemist

Our dh/oh's can really kill a name, eh? :wacko:


----------



## Maltee

Lillytame, I could never use Regina because of the same problem. There's definitely only ONE way to pronounce that name lol. 

I like Damian, but people say "Isn't that a demon/devil name?" because of The Omen. 

I love old-fashioned names like Aloysius, but people say it sounds too much like an adjective, like "He's very aloysius." lol


----------



## LillyTame

I like Malachi.....but that reminds me of Children of the corn lol


----------



## BabyB2

Avery for a boy, but it makes people think of Aviary (bird's house)


----------



## LockandKey

if it weren't for the nick name "Vicky" ugh, can't stand that NN, I would use Victoria as a first name as it is the ONLY name DH and I have agreed on thus far....oh well, middle name I suppose. I also seem to want to identify it with "Vick's" :wacko:


----------



## The Alchemist

LockandKey said:


> if it weren't for the nick name "Vicky" ugh, can't stand that NN, I would use Victoria as a first name as it is the ONLY name DH and I have agreed on thus far....oh well, middle name I suppose. I also seem to want to identify it with "Vick's" :wacko:

You could always think of other nn for Victoria, like Tori or just simply Vee.


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I like Venus but hate the tennis player and the razors!


----------



## alicecooper

LoraLoo said:


> I LOVE the name Lydia, and yet when i say it all i can think of is Chlamydia :wacko::dohh:

d'ya know I've never ever EVER thought of that lol. Most people say my DD has a pretty name ;)


----------



## alicecooper

Squiggy said:


> I picked *Deacon* for a boy a few years back and everyone said it reminded them of some religious service or something like that. I don't know :nope:
> But it's in the baby book and it means "giving."

a Deacon is a bit like a part-time priest...ish. They can get married and have kids, but they have a regular job, but they sit next to the priest at mass and wear robes and stuff, and do some readings, and that sort of thing. And they go out into the community to do 'religious churchy-type stuff'. 
For example, it was the Deacon from our local church who came round to delivery my DD her First Holy Community preparation book.


----------



## LillyTame

I have always loved the color blue and just knew I would some how put the name Bleu into my baby's name (either first or middle). But now that Beyonce has named her child Blue Ivy, it just crushed my dream of using that name! Our kids would be too close in age and I think everyone would think that I copied her :growlmad:. So mad when I heard that lol Going to look up the color in different languages and see if I like any of those...but I really liked Bleu...even if it did remind me of chicken :haha:


----------



## CordeliaJ

I really liked the name Madeleine, and it was firmly on our list....until my colleague at work pointed out I shouldn't use it because of Madeleine Mccann - how awful, that didn't even occur to me, now that's all I can think of :(


----------



## The Alchemist

Who's Madeleine McCan?


----------



## alicecooper

The Alchemist said:


> Who's Madeleine McCan?

wow you don't know? I thought it was quite a world-wide high profile case. maybe not then?! :shrug:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_Madeleine_McCann


----------



## LynAnne

I like the name Hunter but it was my dad's mum's maiden name and in almost all my life we never had a relationship. Long story short, she wasnt a nice woman and essentially disowned my wonderful dad. Plus, my OH's friend's surname is Hunter. 

I also liked the name Tallinn (my gran on my mum's side was Estonian) but my OH's surname starts with a T and I don't like names with the same letter iykwim. Rubbish!


----------



## lizmageeful

to a pp, I had no idea who Madeline McCann was either...


----------



## CordeliaJ

Thanks for posting the link alicecooper. It was a very high profile case of a young girl who disappeared, they never found her. I can imagine it may not have reached many parts of the US, so don't worry.


----------



## LillyTame

I think it was a pretty high profile case that even the U.S. heard about...I know I heard of the case, I was living in Cali at the time. But my recall for names just sucks plus I remember them calling her Maddy all the time, so that would have rung a bell before her whole name.


----------



## The Alchemist

alicecooper said:


> The Alchemist said:
> 
> 
> Who's Madeleine McCan?
> 
> wow you don't know? I thought it was quite a world-wide high profile case. maybe not then?! :shrug:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disappearance_of_Madeleine_McCannClick to expand...

Aww..no, at least me, I have never heard of that tragic story. That's so sad...


----------



## Kyla

I'd use:
Milo if it weren't for the kids show The Tweenies and the Nestlé drink.
and
Asher if it weren't for the character in Spartacus.:dohh:


----------



## WantingChild

If we have a girl, I really wanted to name her Dalilah Jean. Lyla for nickname. But apparantly, Dalilah is a bad bad woman in the bible. I dunno much about the bible tho lol. 

I am now kind of leaning towards Isabella Jean and definently Izzy for nickname, not Bella. Simply because of Twilight. ugh. lol.


----------



## alicecooper

WantingChild said:


> If we have a girl, I really wanted to name her Dalilah Jean. Lyla for nickname. But apparantly, Dalilah is a bad bad woman in the bible. I dunno much about the bible tho lol.
> 
> I am now kind of leaning towards Isabella Jean and definently Izzy for nickname, not Bella. Simply because of Twilight. ugh. lol.

To cut a long story very very short :

There was a man called Samson. God blessed him with a gift of incredible strength. The one condition was that he could not cut his hair. Like a lion's mane is a mark of his power, Samson's hair was the mark of his power. He used his strength for good, to help people.

The Philistines disliked Samson (for various reasons which are too long to explain here and not really the point of the story anyway).

Samson falls in love with a girl called Delilah (not his first love, but again that's irrelevant).

Delilah asks him what the source of his strength is. After a couple of times of fobbing her off with lies, he eventually tells her the truth, that it's his hair.

Delilah betrays Samson and cuts Samson's hair whilst he sleeps. She hands him over to the Philistines. Now that Samson no longer has his strength there is nothing he can do.

The Philistines blind Samson and imprison him.

In the end he gets his own back on the Philistines by pushing down some pillars in a temple and killing everybody inside the temple (including himself), because, by this time, his hair had grown back.



But anyway, yeah, the point is that Delilah betrayed him in the first place. So no she's not that brilliant.

Having said that, I do like the name Delilah as well.


Have you never seen the film Samson and Delilah? It stars a very very young Angela Lansbury (not as Deliah, may I add, but as her sister).


----------



## LillyTame

I wanted Delilah too! But OH always points out the bible version and I guess something else that makes him think of not so nice women when he hears Delilah lol.


----------



## WantingChild

hmm.. she was a b*%^#. I guess alot of people know the story. lol but I still love the name. But I always think of the song, "Hey there Dalilah". I would love for my name to be in a cool song. But I have a boring, ugly name. I guess I could settle with just Lyla. I loved the Sweet Valley High books!! For some reason tho, I always read Lila Fowler as Li-lah, like how the word "little" is pronounced. So I would have to use the spelling "Lyla". 

I have always wanted a super cute, girly ballerina name. To be honest I would really want to go with Bella. But damn that Twilight movie! :growlmad:
Lol


----------



## LillyTame

Yes! I like the hey there delilah song too and think of naming my baby that every time I hear the song. They interviewed those guys and that Delilah wasn't all that great either lol...do you know the story behind the song? (if I remember correctly) Well the guy meets the girl on the subway and tells her he is going to make a song about her and does! They get in contact later and everything but he doesn't hear from her for awhile (I'm pretty sure she had a BF) and then she contacts him out of the blue but it was only for a favor! lol...so he didn't respond back.


----------



## WantingChild

hahahaha all I knew about her was that I guess she was still in high school, according to the song, i dunno.. so maybe she was just young and immature lol 

But, do you know the radio dj Dalilah? She is so nice, a good woman and has adopted tons of kids so I think the good Dalilah counteracts the two evil Dalilahs! lol


----------



## LillyTame

WantingChild said:


> hahahaha all I knew about her was that I guess she was still in high school, according to the song, i dunno.. so maybe she was just young and immature lol
> 
> But, do you know the radio dj Dalilah? She is so nice, a good woman and has adopted tons of kids so I think the good Dalilah counteracts the two evil Dalilahs! lol


lol...no never heard of her...maybe I will have to do some research and come up with a list of nice Delilahs to convince OH lol


----------



## LillyTame

Actually, it's kind of funny that I have a brother named Samson! lol


----------



## WantingChild

lol good idea!:thumbup:


----------



## WantingChild

Your parents should have named you Dalilah!! lol


----------



## alicecooper

I generally think of the Tom Jones song lol

"WHYY WHYYY WHYYYYY Delilah...."


----------



## CordeliaJ

I prefer the name Dahlia, which is a flower :)


----------



## WantingChild

ooooh I like Tom Jones! But, is she a good Dalilah or a bad Dalilah? lol I dont know about Dahlia.


----------



## alicecooper

WantingChild said:


> ooooh I like Tom Jones! But, is she a good Dalilah or a bad Dalilah? lol I dont know about Dahlia.

I saw the light on the night that I passed by her window 
I saw the flickering shadows of love on her blind 
She was my woman 
As she decieved me I watched and went out of my mind 
My, my, my, Delilah 
Why, why, why, Delilah 
I could see that girl was no good for me 
But I was lost like a slave that no man could free 
At break of day when that man drove away, I was waiting 
I cross the street to her house and she opened the door 
She stood there laughing 
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more 
My, my, my Delilah 
Why, why, why Delilah 
So before they come to break down the door 
Forgive me Delilah I just couldn't take any more 
(insert trumpet solo here) 
She stood there laughing 
I felt the knife in my hand and she laughed no more 
My, my, my, Delilah 
Why, why, why, Delilah 
So before they come to break down the door 
Forgive me Delilah I just couldn't take any more 
Forgive me Delilah I just couldn't take any more


----------



## WantingChild

haha oh my! well, thats 3 against 1. lol I like the lyrics tho


----------



## LillyTame

CordeliaJ said:


> I prefer the name Dahlia, which is a flower :)


Can't do Dahlia...reminds of the Black Dahlia...a old unsolved murder case.


----------



## thestarsfall

I think the name Calyx is interesting...but it's part of the kidneys...and I was like "well maybe not everyone would know that, right, so I could use it still for a girl" and my sister got all up in arms and made fun of me and said I would name one kid Calyx and then the next kid Calyx too and they would be major and minor calices (the plural) and then our next kid would be ureter. Lol. Foiled by my nerdy sister.

I am totally going to use it for a dog though.

Also, sooooo many names are ruined for me because I worked at a payday loan place and so all the delinquent clients that I called and called and called....they are all off the list.


----------



## LillyTame

thestarsfall said:


> I think the name Calyx is interesting...but it's part of the kidneys...and I was like "well maybe not everyone would know that, right, so I could use it still for a girl" and my sister got all up in arms and made fun of me and said I would name one kid Calyx and then the next kid Calyx too and they would be major and minor calices (the plural) and then our next kid would be ureter. Lol. Foiled by my nerdy sister.
> 
> I am totally going to use it for a dog though.
> 
> Also, sooooo many names are ruined for me because I worked at a payday loan place and so all the delinquent clients that I called and called and called....they are all off the list.

[email protected] sister. Yea, I think it would be cute for a pet.


----------



## Louise-H'08

Syphilis would make a really pretty girls name if it wasn't for the... obvious.


----------



## Wriggley

Maltee said:


> Lillytame, I could never use *Regina* because of the same problem. There's definitely only ONE way to pronounce that name lol.
> 
> I like Damian, but people say "Isn't that a demon/devil name?" because of The Omen.
> 
> I love old-fashioned names like Aloysius, but people say it sounds too much like an adjective, like "He's very aloysius." lol

this would have been a nice name if pheobe from friends was not obsessed with her made up character of regina felangy


----------



## discoclare

I would use Camilla if it weren't for Camilla Parker-Bowles.


----------



## wamommy

I loved Amelie (Ahh-mell-eee) for a girl, but DH said it sounded too much like anally :dohh:

I then liked Seren, until he had me look up Sarin gas.... UGH!


----------



## Gemie

wamommy said:


> I loved Amelie (Ahh-mell-eee) for a girl, but DH said it sounded too much like anally :dohh:
> *
> I then liked Seren, *until he had me look up Sarin gas.... UGH!

I loved seren until I told dh and he said it just sounds like an unfinished way of saying Serengeti :dohh:


----------



## Athena

alicecooper said:


> I generally think of the Tom Jones song lol
> 
> "WHYY WHYYY WHYYYYY Delilah...."

Haha you beat me to it!

Wantingchild you could always go for Lileth...joking!!


----------



## The Alchemist

Louise-H'08 said:


> Syphilis would make a really pretty girls name if it wasn't for the... obvious.

Lol...like how Chlamydia can also be a pretty name for a girl? Come to think of it, STD names aren't so shabby, no? Herpes could totally be a handsome Greek name for a boy. :haha:


----------



## Larkspur

thestarsfall said:


> I think the name Calyx is interesting...but it's part of the kidneys...and I was like "well maybe not everyone would know that, right, so I could use it still for a girl" and my sister got all up in arms and made fun of me and said I would name one kid Calyx and then the next kid Calyx too and they would be major and minor calices (the plural) and then our next kid would be ureter. Lol. Foiled by my nerdy sister.

:rofl:

Isn't calyx also the name for the tough green stem of the tomato that you cut out?


----------

